# Library Spotlight - Taiko Creator



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 28, 2018)

Get it here: https://insessionaudio.com/products/taiko-creator/


----------



## PerryD (Dec 31, 2018)

Great sounding library. A wider dynamic range than I expected! Super clean recording.


----------

